# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: Include Directory vs Library Directory

## mosi_asgari

سلام به دوستان عزیز

من مقاله راهنمای نصب و راه اندازی wxWidget بر روی Visual Studio 2008 که در همین تالار بود را مطالعه کردم

و توانستم برنامه تستی خودم را با موفیت اجرا کنم

اما چند تا سوال برام پیش اومد که تقریبا ربطی هم به wxWidget نداره

اولین سوالم اینکه فرقAdditional Include Directory با Additional Library Directory توی چیست؟

دوم اینکه در قسمت تنظیمات Linker در قسمت Input به چه جهت Additional Dependecies رو مقدار دهی می کنیم؟
یعنی نمیشد که در فایل های wxWidget این فایل ها رو include می کردند تا دیگر ما نیازی به این تنظیمات اضافی در قسمت Linker نمی داشتیم؟

*
*

----------


## mosi_asgari

آقا یعنی هیچ کس نمی تونه جواب سوال ما رو بده؟

عجبا

واقعا که

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

اون فایل به صورت کتابحانه استاتیک از قبل کامپایل شدن یعنی خود اون کتابخانه ها نیز به سورس و هدرهای دیگه وابستگی دارن که از روی makefile و config file ساخته شدن حالا برای اینکه هر بار شما اون سورس ها رو کامپایل نکنید میاید آدرس این کتابخانه هارو به linker می گید و آدرس header شون رو به کامپایلر بعد خود فایل کتابخانه رو به پروژه اضافه می کنید بدین ترتیب با افزودن inlucde ها مربوطه به سورس خودتون می تونید از این کتابخانه استفاده نمایید

----------

